# Anyone want to be friends?



## foolsharp (Jan 4, 2015)

I already posted here once.. but I'm not sure where else to post somthing like this. In real life, I dont know how to meet people, that also applys here too xD I'm just looking for someone I can message, a friend on here I guess.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey welcome, I am always looking for friends. Glad you chose to join this site. There are tons of people here that would be friends with you. Message me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

foolsharp said:


> I already posted here once.. but I'm not sure where else to post somthing like this. In real life, I dont know how to meet people, that also applys here too xD I'm just looking for someone I can message, a friend on here I guess.


There is a subforum for Friends and Connections. 

Just be friendly and post .


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello, sure I would  and I'll be happy to be friends with others here too


----------



## Polo1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Im in Frisco, Texas, if near me, we could hang out.


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

sure message me


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

no uke


----------



## foolsharp (Jan 4, 2015)

SummerRae said:


> no uke


With that attitude, I wouldn't want to be your friend to begin with.


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, absolutely. And ignore that person, I guess there are jerks anywhere, even in boards like this.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol

Dem noobs doe


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Sure! =P


----------



## Zoe Lynn (Jan 7, 2015)

Sure, message me anytime!


----------



## Andre23 (Jan 6, 2015)

Is like being it friend


----------



## foolsharp (Jan 4, 2015)

Andre23 said:


> Is like being it friend


 huh? o.o


----------



## Andre23 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd like being ur friend, actually I'm new here & I wanna make friends too


----------



## foolsharp (Jan 4, 2015)

Andre23 said:


> I'd like being ur friend, actually I'm new here & I wanna make friends too


alright, ill add you :]


----------



## Andre23 (Jan 6, 2015)

cool


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Are you doing this just to add "friends" to your account here or do you actually feel like having long interesting conversations with someone? 

Idk, maybe I'm just not getting a good vibe from you, so... I don't know... plus... it's hard for me to open to someone... I hope you can understand 

Good luck!


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I enjoy long conversations, so if your looking for that please add me if you wish. You can have a lot of "friends" on this site, but very few people are actually in for talking. Enable your chat bar please, so i can actually see if your online  That is, if you want me of course hehe...


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Srylance said:


> I enjoy long conversations, so if your looking for that please add me if you wish. You can have a lot of "friends" on this site, but very few people are actually in for talking. Enable your chat bar please, so i can actually see if your online  That is, if you want me of course hehe...


Are you talking to me or to the guy that opened this thread?


----------



## foolsharp (Jan 4, 2015)

Well Im not adding random people on here for the sake of seeing my friend list grow. Lets just put it that way.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Caramelito said:


> Are you talking to me or to the guy that opened this thread?


OP, but if you want we can talk to of course :wink


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Your Welcome to PM me.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

foolsharp said:


> With that attitude, I wouldn't want to be your friend to begin with.


Shots fired.


----------



## Starrii (Jan 10, 2015)

Your welcome to message me anytime. : )


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Sure, I feel kinda lonely right now, not that I’d make a good friend at all


----------



## foolsharp (Jan 4, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> good luck with finding friends here tho, I gave up


I made a few already


----------

